# Nitpicking Mother



## lifestandsstillhere (Jul 17, 2013)

My mom constantly feels the need to nitpick nearly everything I do. Whenever I try to talk to her (which is rare these days, because of the way she treats me), she finds the tiniest things to criticize. She pays no attention to the larger thing I'm saying, and focuses on the tiniest things.

I'm very busy with school these days, and I'm currently in the process of picking out grad schools, so last time I talked to her I was quite tired. I accidentally mixed up the name of something in the middle of a story, after I had already used the correct name several times. She stopped me to correct me. She knew exactly what I meant, but felt the need to point out that I had ****ed up. She has ALWAYS done this to me, and conversations with her tend to heighten my anxiety for the rest of the day. 

She also criticizes how I act in social situations. For example, one time her friend (who I just met that day) gave me a gift, and I acted very appreciative and said thank you multiple times (and sent her a card in the mail a week or so later), but my mom said later that I should've given her a hug. :sus


----------

